# Rep System



## Steve

Hey guys!  Did you know that there's a rep system here on Martial Talk??!!??  It only took me 6 months to find it!  How embarassing!!!

Anyway, thanks to everyone who has contributed to my little green blips, and now that I know that I can return the favor, I will endeavor to do so.  I thought that the "thanks" system was the same thing.  Sheesh.  Kids and toys, I tell ya!   I've read so many quality posts over the months, I'm regret that I was ignorant of this as I would have liked to have given credit where due.


----------



## Sukerkin

.  Worry not, good sir - you are not alone in having taken some time to find out that the Rep System existed.  I can't recall how long it was but I know it took me quite a while .


----------



## jarrod

i'm still getting the hang of it too.  i don't know how many grey blips i handed out before i figured out it wasn't adding up for those folks.

jf


----------



## jks9199

jarrod said:


> i'm still getting the hang of it too.  i don't know how many grey blips i handed out before i figured out it wasn't adding up for those folks.
> 
> jf


Take advantage of the comments section when you send someone some rep.  (Or ding 'em...)  It'll allow you to tell them why you liked their post.  (And, the convention here on MT is to sign your rep with your username.  It's not mandatory, it's just the common practice, and it lets the person know who sent 'em the rep.)


----------



## Kreth

If you need to practice, feel free to throw some rep my way... :lol:


----------



## Rich Parsons

stevebjj said:


> Hey guys! Did you know that there's a rep system here on Martial Talk??!!?? It only took me 6 months to find it! How embarassing!!!
> 
> Anyway, thanks to everyone who has contributed to my little green blips, and now that I know that I can return the favor, I will endeavor to do so. I thought that the "thanks" system was the same thing. Sheesh. Kids and toys, I tell ya!  I've read so many quality posts over the months, I'm regret that I was ignorant of this as I would have liked to have given credit where due.


 
There are rules on how often you can give a person rep either positive or negative. But you can always go back and give older (recent) posts rep as you see fit. So, if you find an older post in a thread that is bumped or you remember feel free to give the appropriate rep. 

Thanks


----------



## arnisador

Did you know that this is the second incarnation of the rep. system?


----------



## Cruentus

Dudes, I don't even know what is going on with the rep. system, or the thank you system. Just thanked someone here for the 1st time to see what would happen... not sure what it does really...


----------



## arnisador

I've currently got:
_Thanked *666 *Times in 451 Posts _

Ouch! It's the devil's thanks!


----------



## Steve

I'll thank you for the post to get you to 667.  Just remember you owe me your soul. 

For the rest, thanks for the info, guys.  Now who can tell me how to beef up my rep power?  I need to he-man up.


----------



## jks9199

Cruentus said:


> Dudes, I don't even know what is going on with the rep. system, or the thank you system. Just thanked someone here for the 1st time to see what would happen... not sure what it does really...


"Thanks" is there to kind of serve as "rep lite" for good posts that maybe you don't want to rep.. and to help cut down on the "Yeah, I agree!" or "You're right!" type of posts that just don't move a thread along.

Y'know... there's a place to find answers to all of these sorts of questions...  Check the sticky posts at the top of the support forum.  You'll see one dedicated to the rep system!  You can also check the FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions) area; see HERE and HERE.


----------



## arnisador

Thanks.

More posts, more rep. received, and more years on the site. That's the secret!


----------



## MA-Caver

I'm hoping that this is not going to be a *rep*eat of that silly little thread we had lots of fun on... :wink2: 
(still can't find the original thread *pouts*)


----------



## Steve

arnisador said:


> Thanks.
> 
> More posts, more rep. received, and more years on the site. That's the secret!



that's the secret then.   Soooooooo.  Then I should be a post whore?


----------



## Tames D

MA-Caver said:


> I'm hoping that this is not going to be a *rep*eat of that silly little thread we had lots of fun on... :wink2:
> (still can't find the original thread *pouts*)


I find it *rep*ulsive that you think it would happen in this thread.


----------



## Carol

But that's hardly a call for *rep*udiation my friend...


----------



## Cruentus

jks9199 said:


> Y'know... there's a place to find answers to all of these sorts of questions...  Check the sticky posts at the top of the support forum.  You'll see one dedicated to the rep system!  You can also check the FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions) area; see HERE and HERE.



Yea... about that...
I got that regarding the rep changes, but didn't really know what was up with the 'thanks' feature; and quite frankly, going through the pages worth of information on all the new features is something not high on the priority list for me, given the limited valuable time I have. But thanks, you answered what I was curious about!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

short version:
Rep system lets you give a positive or negative rating, along with an optional message.
comments must comply with site rules.
negative comments should be signed as a courtesy, but it isn't required.
limits and restrictions apply on how much rep you can give out each day
rep is private

thanks system lets you thank someone for a valuable post (often just one you appreciate or like) but has few restrictions otherwise. Thanks are public

Bout it. 

There is a no-thanks add in also but it was decided not to install it.


----------



## arnisador

Bob Hubbard said:


> So, you said "No thanks" to no-thanks?


----------



## Steve

arnisador said:


> So, you said "No thanks" to no-thanks?


he said thanks but no thanks to the rep system to nowhere.


----------



## exile

Having a no-thanks option would have eventually led to ill-will and neg-repping amongst members at the level of tank warfare... so Bob said 'no tanks', no thanks to no-thanks. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## terryl965

exile said:


> Having a no-thanks option would have eventually led to ill-will and neg-repping amongst members at the level of tank warfare... so Bob said 'no tanks', no thanks to no-thanks. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


 

Well I am confused as hell, give me a beer and a thank you.


----------



## MA-Caver

Carol Kaur said:


> But that's hardly a call for *rep*udiation my friend...


Thanks Carol, I was hoping that it wouldn't get *rep*etitious, but with _this _bunch... ya never know, ya know? :wink1:


----------



## exile

terryl965 said:


> Well I am confused as hell, give me a beer and a thank you.



Ya got it, amigo!


----------



## Tames D

MA-Caver said:


> Thanks Carol, I was hoping that it wouldn't get *rep*etitious, but with _this _bunch... ya never know, ya know? :wink1:


If it doe's,will there be any *rep*ercussion?


----------



## arnisador

That would be *rep*rehensible, you *rep*robate.


----------



## exile

I'm getting a strong sense of déja vu here, folks... haven't we done this before? Arni, Carol, I'm _sure_ you were there... sometime way back in early 2007, maybe? Lisa and Geo were in on it too... I'm _sure _I'm not making this up!


----------



## Tames D

arnisador said:


> That would be *rep*rehensible, you *rep*robate.


 I don't know how to *rep*ly to that.


----------



## arnisador

exile said:


> I'm getting a strong sense of déja vu here, folks... haven't we done this before? Arni, Carol, I'm _sure_ you were there... sometime way back in early 2007, maybe? Lisa and Geo were in on it too... I'm _sure _I'm not making this up!



Your memory needs *rep*rogramming...probably a problem in the *rep*tilian brain. This is no *rep*eat performance.


----------



## Tames D

This thread is beyond *rep*air.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Folks, I hate to be the wet blanket here, but the Support forum isn't meant to be a word game area......


----------



## jarrod

*edit 3:36am: deleted for being humurous at the expense of forum rules*


----------



## MA-Caver

Bob Hubbard said:


> Folks, I hate to be the wet blanket here, but the Support forum isn't meant to be a word game area......


:asian: quite right... my bad... as I started it. My apologies.


----------



## jks9199

It's truly becoming *rep*ellent and *rep*ititious...

*R*eally,
*E*verybody...
*P*lease.

Can't we have a *rep*rieve?


----------



## Drac

Kreth said:


> If you need to practice, feel free to throw some rep my way... :lol:


 

Me some too....


----------



## Steve

Bob Hubbard said:


> Folks, I hate to be the wet blanket here, but the Support forum isn't meant to be a word game area......


Sorry, Bob.  Didn't mean to start anything. 

Thanks everyone for the help and the funny commentary.  Made my day.


----------



## Tames D

stevebjj said:


> Sorry, Bob. Didn't mean to start anything.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help and the funny commentary. Made my day.


 You didn't do anything wrong Steve. The *rep*rimand was directed at us.


----------



## MA-Caver

QUI-GON said:


> stevebjj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Bob.  Didn't mean to start anything.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help and the funny commentary.  Made my day.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't do anything wrong Steve. The *rep*rimand was directed at us.
Click to expand...

I'm the one who started it sheesh. Ya'll just jumped in. 

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## Tames D

MA-Caver said:


> I'm the one who started it sheesh. Ya'll just jumped in.
> 
> *hangs head in shame*


Don't beat yourself up MA-Caver. it was all in fun. If we can't have a little fun then, well.....


----------



## MA-Caver

QUI-GON said:


> Don't beat yourself up MA-Caver. it was all in fun. If we can't have a little fun then, well.....


Well that's what I was hoping to do but ... *sheepishly* as Bob pointed out correctly... wrong forum.


----------

